# Best method to level your mowing deck?



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

I wonder what is the most accurate method of leveling my deck? Mine is a 54c on my X534.

The dealer just installed a new deck on my machine because they could not stop the old one from scalping badly. When I received the mower back I pulled the leveling device attached to the height adjustment knob and checked out the "level" from the dealer. I found that it was off more or less evenly at the level points on the deck. Yet the deck wheels set at the same hole vary by quite a bit on a level surface.

Is the device they sell for measuring the blades off the floor better than what I did?


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Zealot3000 they do make a tool to level the deck at the blades you can buy it from John Deere and recommended rack of the deck is a 1/8 to 3/8 of difference with the back being higher then the front so if you have 3 inches in the front then you would need 3 1/8 to 3 3/8 in the back then. You have to check the blade tip height when the blades are sitting left to right after you do front to back 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Zealot3000 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you. I will spend some quality time with my deck soon!


----------

